# Portable PC III zu verkaufen (Intel P4 3,2 Ghz, 2 GB Ram...)



## sensor2007 (21 September 2007)

Hallo und Gruß aus Berlin!

Mein Name ist Alexander Schütze und ich hoffe, dass ich hier einen Liebhaber für  meinen Portable PC III finden werde. Dieser PC befindet sich in einem absolut einwandfreien Zustand (Nichtraucher) und wurde in der gesamten Zeit 3x aufgerüstet, wobei er nach der letzten Hochrüstung nicht mehr benutzt wurde. 

Wer Interesse hat, wie ich überhaupt an so einen PC gelangt bin (immerhin hat das Leergehäuse mit Display und Tastatur knapp 3.500 DM gekostet), kann mich gerne anrufen, da es sich um eine längere Geschichte handelt...

Oder kurz geschrieben:
Ich habe damals gut verdient und mußte mir jeden Hardware-Kram anschaffen.

Hier vorab erst einmal die Eckdaten in Kurzform:

Infos zum Gehäuse (Produkte/_*PCIII Classic Portable)*_:
http://www.fsi-computer.com/Framesets/home.htm

Ausbau nach der 3. Hochrüstung:
Portable PC III mit 12 Zoll TFT Display, Intel P4 3,2 GHz (Northwood) CPU,
2 GB Ram (4 x 512 MB), Asus Mainboard P4P800se mit GBit Lan, 160 GB Samsung Festplatte mit 5400 U/Min., PCI Karten: D-Link G520 WLan plus eine 5dB Antenne, analog Modem von Elsa, ISDN Karte von AVM, Soundkarte Creative SB Live Value, 2. Grafikkarte von Matrox (DualHead) für ext. Monitor...und der original Transport Hackenporsche -  alles in einem TOP Zustand. - Ohne Betriebssystem!

Hier die original Bilder von der letzte Hochrüstung:
http://home.arcor.de/ph.73/PCIII/index.htm

Systemressourcenbericht:
http://home.arcor.de/ph.73/PCIII/Systemressourcenbericht.PDF


Mein Festpreis: 749,00 EUR


Ich bedanke mich für Eure Aufmerksamkeit und wünsche Euch einen schönen Tag.

Alexander Schütze
Tel.: 030 / 351 03 183


----------



## sensor2007 (23 September 2007)

Mein neuer Festpreis: 689,00 EUR
 

Gruß

Alexander Schütze
Tel.: 030 / 351 03 183


----------



## sensor2007 (7 Oktober 2007)

Mein neuer Festpreis: 649,00 EUR


----------



## sensor2007 (10 Oktober 2007)

Portable ist verkauft!


----------

